# Whitewater Worthy Equipment, LLC



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello Buzzards,
I have started a new business creating custom river gear that is designed to simplify rigging and enhance your river experience. Check out our website whitewaterworthy.com to see some examples of projects we have done. Please feel free to contact us with your specific needs and I can get you a price quote. I have many color choices and enjoy making gear that is made for your specific needs. Thanks for considering us for your river equipment needs. 

[email protected]


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Good looking stuff--congratulations!


----------

